# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  أطول جسر بحري بـ2.3 مليار

## mohamed73

*أطول جسر بحري بـ2.3 مليار*   
طوله 36.48 كيلومترا ويتألف من 8 خطوط يربط بين مدينة كينجداو ومدينة هوانغداو بالصين   
بدأ العمل به في مارس عام 2007 وبلغت تكلفته 2.3 مليار دولار   
اطول بـ3 أميال من الرقم المسجل لجسر في لويزيانا، فوق بحيرة بونت شارتران

----------


## hassan riach

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

